# Cavapoos?



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I've noticed the Cavalier King Charles Spaniels/Poodle crosses are a big mix these days. I've seen some listed for adoption that are puppy mill rescues. Does anyone here have a CKCS? Any thoughts on this mix? 

P.S. I would never go out and buy a "designer dog." Just wondering about the breed in general, and as a rescue.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Cavs have some pretty substantial heart issues so I'd think you'd have to be very careful about this mix.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

and issues with their skull being too small for their brain, causing pain and seizures...


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Cavs are chow hounds, so I picture an adorable 8 week old who turns into a fat, flat backed ottoman of a dog with short legs (because the immense pot belly makes the legs appear stumpy) I see red/brown tear stains and paw stains. The skull and heart are known to be bad especially in dogs not of the highest breeding. No GOOD Cav breeder would mix a poodle in..they are snobbier than poodle people.


----------

